# Decaying creepy dolls: Realistic and easy



## Maarkb

*Decaying creepy dolls: Realistic and easy (+ mutant porcelain doll)*

Hello, here's how I did my scary dolls.

First you need to cheap used dolls you can buy in any old stuff store









Dirtyfying: Use a blend of black paint with water with a ratio of 1/1 to 1/2 depending of the degree of dirtiness you want. I had to redo it because I wanted a dirtier look. Paint everywhere and make sure that the paint goes into every crack and hole. Sponge with a paper towel to remove the paint from the high points. Let dry.









Molds: Begin with a light muted green and paint some random stippling patterns with a big bristle brush. Then use a dark bluish green and stipple it over the light green with a small brush. Finally use black and do the same thing. For the 3 colors make sure that you have a very small amount of paint on the brush by swiping it on a paper towel before you paint. to make the dools the scariest possible you need to paint the eyes, it can be black, white, or mold green. I simply removed them on this one.









Fabric coloring: soak the fabric with a very diluted dark brown. Let it dry. you can add water stains after by dropping a few drops of the same diluted color on the dry fabric.


----------



## Maarkb

Final Result! the doll at the bottom was painted with a different technique but I wasn't satisfied because it didn't look natural. Actually you can customise it anyway you want, you can insert rusty nails in them, rip their mouth open, anything. I made mine very realistic but you can do them more scary .









I also bought a big porcelain doll. She'll be the HBIC of the bunch, the Evil Quen D. Here's some photos.
















I just used natural clay to sculpt the face, then I painted and varnished.


----------



## Copchick

Nice and creepy! I like that technique.


----------



## Maarkb

Thank you


----------



## kevin242

love it!


----------



## ocalicreek

"very diluted dark brown" = coffee! Works wonders for staining fabric to look aged, plus it smells nice, if you like coffee.

Great job on the dolls. Creepy, indeed!

Galen


----------



## Maarkb

ocalicreek said:


> "very diluted dark brown" = coffee! Works wonders for staining fabric to look aged, plus it smells nice, if you like coffee.
> 
> Great job on the dolls. Creepy, indeed!
> 
> Galen


Yes coffee works great but I prefer tea because it smells nicer and the smell is not as strong


----------



## MurrayTX

The final pic had me throw an "Oh Jeezus!" out loud... followed by a laugh. My wife has learned that it is best to not come see what I am yelling at on the computer anymore. I don't think you could have posed those 3 dolls in a more creepy way. Kudos.


----------



## Maarkb

MurrayTX said:


> The final pic had me throw an "Oh Jeezus!" out loud... followed by a laugh. My wife has learned that it is best to not come see what I am yelling at on the computer anymore. I don't think you could have posed those 3 dolls in a more creepy way. Kudos.


Thank you! That's really nice of you


----------



## Death's Door

Great job with the dolls!!! Very creepy and I love the technique that you did. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter

They look really moldy.


----------



## nimblemonkey

Did you use acrylic paint? I've got a couple of dolls I'd like to try this technique on. Nice job on yours.


----------



## Headless

Nice job!


----------



## Bob

Creepy, well done!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Those are just naaasty... Nice work!!!!


----------



## dead hawk

Wow thats freaking awesome! nice work with the wash, really came out great


----------



## Maarkb

nimblemonkey said:


> Did you use acrylic paint? I've got a couple of dolls I'd like to try this technique on. Nice job on yours.


Yes it's acrylic paint


----------



## beadyeyedbrat

Been looking for something like this. tx


----------



## DreadfulNoise

That porcelain doll scared the #*$& out of me. Which is difficult to do. Excellent work!


----------



## madmomma

Love it - they're very creepy. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## shawndel2014

*Thank you they are wonderful!*

now I can start on my doll factory for this year!


----------



## scarycher

um the last doll was just gross!! great job, love them


----------



## booberry crunch

Yeah, ok...these dolls will haunt my sleep for weeks! Especially that last one. Holy creepola! 

Really fantastic work and a great tutorial. Thanks for this!


----------



## Halloween365

Love these little Babes. I'm sure they run around the house at night at get into all types of Mischief. You are a true Artist.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

That's really cool. I'm going to have to go through my daughters old toys that she doesn't play with any more and try to find a couple babies to zombify!


----------



## Maarkb

Thank you everybody!

The Hog Flu, yes! And even some teddy bears . Post pictures when you can!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Maarkb said:


> Thank you everybody!
> 
> The Hog Flu, yes! And even some teddy bears . Post pictures when you can!


Yep, I found one yesterday in the cellar. I think I'll build a woman zombie to go with it, so I'll have the momma zombie rocking the baby zombie in her arms.


----------



## drevilstein

very creepy, especially the weird mouth one, that's actually quite disturbing


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Maarkb said:


> Thank you everybody!
> 
> The Hog Flu, yes! And even some teddy bears . Post pictures when you can!


Here you go. I could only find one doll that'd work. She'll have a dirty little dress on her to hide the cheap cloth body. I plan on making a momma zombie to go with her.


----------

